# Penzeys Spices



## GB (Sep 21, 2004)

OK I am very excited. I just placed my first order through Penzeys Spices. I have heard great things about them, but have never tried their stuff. Here is what I just ordered:

Fajita Seasoning 
Brown Mustard Seed 
Ozark Seasoning 
Chicken Soup Base 
Chicken Taco Seasoning 
Sicilian Salad Seasoning 
Garden Salad Seasoning 

I can't wait to get my order 

Oh and they were having a contest to see where they would open their next store and Boston won. That made my day!

What have you bought from Penzeys and did you like it or not?


----------



## pancake (Sep 21, 2004)

Great choice GB!!

I actually have never ordered spices from there, but I always order Vanilla beans (Madagascar) and they are perferctly fresh & cheap!!!!!


----------



## Raine (Sep 21, 2004)

GB take a look at this.

http://www.theingredientstore.com/


----------



## GB (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks Rainee


----------



## marmalady (Sep 21, 2004)

I adore Penzey's and ahve used them for years; always, always, top quality product and new ideas.  I've ordered just about everything from them, and never been dissatisfied. 

Try their Foxpoint Seasoning for fish/chicken.  The peppercorns are awesome.  The Ozark seasoning is awesome.  Oh, and do get the 'Barbeque of the Americas' - I've used it on everything!

I love their gift packs, too, and have given many away as Christmas presents.  

GB, I'm jealous - I voted for Charleston, but didn't make it!  I even wrote them a letter saying I'd love to manage a store in my area!


----------



## GB (Sep 22, 2004)

Marm, it sounds like they are trying to open a few more stores after Boston so I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## chesterchippy (Sep 22, 2004)

I can't say enough about Penzey's. Just got my most recent order today. I've used them for years - there is no other brand in my spice cabinet. I don't usually buy the blends (though I have a few), but I must have all the pure spices. I also get things like saffron and vanilla from them. They always send a sample size of something like lemon pepper, pasta sprinkle, or Galena Street (which I got today). The recipes in the catalogue are great, the reading material is so informative, and they seem like such a nice family when the include what they've been up to. I really like buying from them.


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 22, 2004)

Never heard of these spices.  Are they perhaps a  regional favorite.  All I remember is Watkins and now it is almost gone.  I have only seen it at fairs.  







   :roll:   GO DUCKS = SMASH IDAHO


----------



## Alix (Sep 22, 2004)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> Never heard of these spices.  Are they perhaps a  regional favorite.  All I remember is Watkins and now it is almost gone.  I have only seen it at fairs.
> 
> They sell it like Avon here. Look in your phone book for distributors if you are interested. Watkins has a couple products that are irreplaceable in our house.


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 22, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> norgeskog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chesterchippy (Sep 22, 2004)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> Never heard of these spices.  Are they perhaps a  regional favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



go to http://www.penzeys.com and request a catalogue.


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 22, 2004)

I went to Google and searched.  Penzeys has  a website but no store close to me in Oregon, nearest I believe is Iowa, but I ordered a catalog.  I will look later in my phone book.  THanks Alix






   :roll:   GO DUCKS = SMASH IDAHO SATURDAY


----------



## chesterchippy (Sep 22, 2004)

Penzey's is mostly in the mid-west. They're opening a store in Boston  but that's 1 1/2 hours from me so I will still order on line. That's the best way. When you get their catalogue you'll see. I'm sure you'll enjoy reading it.


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 22, 2004)

chesterchippy said:
			
		

> norgeskog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Chesterchippy, I guess I should have read these and used your connection rather than Google.  Thanks anyway. A catalogue is on the way.


----------



## Otter (Sep 22, 2004)

In the grocery store I buy Schilling or McCormick. Can't speak for everywhere, but in my small area everything else is junk. I have also ordered Penzeys off the internet and have been very satisfied with the results - fresh and fast delivery.


----------



## shoreline (Sep 22, 2004)

*Penzey's*

I have been ordering from Penzey's for years. Outstanding products and service! Check out the prices for the stale stuff on the grocery store shelf and compare it with Penzey's....big difference and always much fresher.


----------



## merstarr (Sep 22, 2004)

I love Penzey's cinnamon - China Cassia and Korintje Cassia. Their Vietnamese is supposed to be excellent, also.
I also really like their double vanilla extract, fines herbes and herbes de Provence. 
Their Tellicherry black peppercorns are pretty good, but not bold enough for me. Next time I'm going to try both their Sarawak and Special Extra Bold Indian Peppercorns.


----------



## Robt (Sep 23, 2004)

Merstar, 

You are making really good choices on the sarawak and extra bold pepper corns.

The Sarawak doesn't even need food to accompany it.  The smell alone is pure heaven!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 23, 2004)

Enough already - you guys have convinced me.  I've gotta get some Penzeys!


----------



## jennyema (Sep 23, 2004)

I am a loyal Penzey's follower.  I try to order almost everything from them because it's so much better quality than the store-brands and also ends up to be cheaper, usually.

Staples in my house are peppercorns, thyme, cinnamon, vanilla, garlic and onion powder, bay leaves, cumin, chile powder, dried chiles, oregano, several of the curry mixes, allspice berries, ginger, and more stuff that I am forgetting.  I also have tried some of their spice blends in small quantities.

Robt is right about the pepper.  I ordered both Sarawack and Xspecial awhile ago and the aroma alone put me into the trancelike state I go around in today.  

Can't wait for their Boston location.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks to all for this thread.  I'd never heard of the stuff, but was very impressed by your opinions and their website and pricing.  I look forward to the arrival of their catalog, but hope the Sarawack I ordered anyway today arrives first!


----------



## chesterchippy (Sep 23, 2004)

Audeo said:
			
		

> I look forward to the arrival of their catalog, but hope the Sarawack I ordered anyway today arrives first!


A catalogue will probably arrive with your order. I think you will really like this company.


----------



## merstarr (Sep 23, 2004)

Robt said:
			
		

> Merstar,
> 
> You are making really good choices on the sarawak and extra bold pepper corns.
> 
> The Sarawak doesn't even need food to accompany it.  The smell alone is pure heaven!



Robt,

Thanks a lot for letting me know about the peppercorns. I'm looking forward to trying them!


----------



## merstarr (Sep 23, 2004)

jennyema said:
			
		

> I am a loyal Penzey's follower.  I try to order almost everything from them because it's so much better quality than the store-brands and also ends up to be cheaper, usually.
> 
> Staples in my house are peppercorns, thyme, cinnamon, vanilla, garlic and onion powder, bay leaves, cumin, chile powder, dried chiles, oregano, several of the curry mixes, allspice berries, ginger, and more stuff that I am forgetting.  I also have tried some of their spice blends in small quantities.
> 
> ...



jennyema,

I'm glad to hear another endorsement of the Sarawak and Extra Special Bold! I'm going to be ordering them soon.


----------



## GB (Sep 23, 2004)

Since we are talking about peppercorns, can someone give me a basic education on the different types? What the differences are and when you might use one over another? I have to confess that this is one thing I have never learned anything about and it is about time that I do


----------



## Raine (Sep 24, 2004)

Peppercorns and Pepper  

Part 2: Many peppercorn colors and flavors to choose from  

Peppercorn varieties 
You may be surprised to learn that black, white, and green peppercorns are all the same seed of the same plant in various stages of development and processing. The active ingredient in pepper is piperine, of which a mere twenty parts per million can be detected. The berries grow on spikes, with fifty to sixty berries per spike. Before you ask why cayenne is not included here, it's because cayenne pepper is a capsicum, related to chile peppers. 

Black Peppercorns: You may think that these are the mature fruit of the plant. Not so. They have reached their full size, but are not quite ripe. They are picked and allowed to dry in the sun. Enzymes in the berries cause the skin to turn black during the drying process. Strongest in flavor. 







White Peppercorns: These are actually the mature berries which ripen to a red color before being picked. After harvesting, they are soaked and rubbed free of the outer skin down to the smooth white underlayer, then dried and bleached by the sun. Slightly milder than black pepper. 

Green Peppercorns: This is the unripe version, picked while green and usually pickled in vinegar or brine. You may also find them freeze-dried and dehydrated (more flavorful). Green peppercorns are actually picked at the same stage of ripeness as black peppercorns, but not allowed to dry. Their flavor and spiciness is less concentrated than black peppercorns. Least pungent. 

Red Peppercorns: This mature, but unhulled version of the peppercorn is often difficult to find. 






Pink Peppercorns: In spite of its moniker, these are  unrelated to the black peppercorn. They come from the Baies rose plant (Euonymus phellomanus), imported from Madagascar and as a result, expensive. They are pungent and slightly sweet, but not nearly as flavorful as the real thing. These berries were once banned by the Food and Drug Administration as a foodstuff, but are now considered safe for consumption. This seed is not to be confused with the Brazilian pepper berry below. 

Pink Berries: Also often called pink peppercorn, this berry is also unrelated to the black peppercorn. It is the seed of Schinus terebinthifolius, also known as Brazilian pepper tree, Christmas berry, and Florida holly, and is considered a scourge in Florida. The flavor is hardly spicy hot, and more of a sweet menthol and resinous nature. This berry causes allergic reactions in some, particularly children, and can be toxic in large quantities. Not recommended.


----------



## GB (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Rainee! That is some great info. What I am more looking for though is the differences in the varieties like Tellicherry, Sarawak and Special Extra Bold for instance.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 27, 2004)

Got my catalogue already.  Wow, that was fast.


----------



## chesterchippy (Sep 28, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Got my catalogue already.  Wow, that was fast.


See? Aren't they wonderful? So - what do you think of the products,  catalogue, and information?


----------



## mudbug (Sep 28, 2004)

Haven't looked at it yet other than a quick leafing thru.  Because of all you fine people who post here every day, I am waaay behind in reading anything that isn't on a computer screen.  However, this is not meant as a complaint.


----------



## aruzinsky (Sep 28, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Got my catalogue already.  Wow, that was fast.


Would have been even faster if you downloaded it:
http://www.penzeys.com/images/F04.pdf



			
				GB said:
			
		

> OK I am very excited. I just placed my first order through Penzeys Spices. I have heard great things about them, but have never tried their stuff. Here is what I just ordered:
> 
> Fajita Seasoning
> Brown Mustard Seed
> ...



I would like everyone to meditate on the philosophy of cooking for a moment.  Now, isn't using premixed spices sort of like using cake mix?  The cook has lost control by giving it to a manufacturer.  When that manufacturer goes out of business, it will no longer be possible for the cook to duplicate the recipe.  The recipe cannot be used by anyone who does not have access to the manufacturer's mix.  Cooking is about control.  If not, why not just eat at a restaurant?


----------

